# ACCs Heartdog. Rigby Whippet. 9/6/97-3/11/14 the BOO is GONE



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry to hear this news. I know how much he meant to you, keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. I wish I had the words that could take the pain away. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so very, very sorry, we never have them long enough. Sleep softly sweet Rigby, may you find peace.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so so sorry to hear this, Jenna. He had a wonderful life, and certainly left you with wonderful memories of a very special dog.

Run fast and free, Rigby.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I am sorry that you lost Rigby, 16.5 is a long time to have shared a life. I can only imagine how hard this is for you.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

so sorry, big hug from me. But oh boy, did he have a long life! He was a lucky fellow.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I truly miss your presence on the forum, and I remember how much you dreaded this loss even years ago. This dog comanioned you long enough and deeply enough to be part of you. I am afraid I will die when Tally dies, and I am truly sorry for the stunning pain this must bring.


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm so, so sorry, Jenna.....and it's trite but true, it's never long enough.

Sweet dreams, Rigby, and run free, hard and long at the bridge. You were and are greatly loved.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. You clearly had an incredibly strong bond with Rigby - I can only imagine how difficult this is for you. You are so fortunate to have had him for so many years, although I know no time is long enough. Rest peacefully Rigby.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Jenna, I am so sorry. 

Rigby was one of the first dogs I met on this forum, and he wasn't even a golden retriever. Any time I hear of a whippet, I always think of Rigby and the bond you two had. 

Hugs!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Jenna,
I am so sorry to hear of the passing of rugby. I always loved you posts about him and the deep bond you had with him. What a joy to have him since you were 17, and what a loss for you. You will be together again. Just hold on until that day and focus on your human baby
Beth, moose and anger


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so so sorry... there are no words for you. I just hope that time can ease some of your pain.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Jenna, I'm so sorry. I know how special your bond was with him and how heartbroken you are. Sending comforting thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Jenna, 

Even though I haven't seen you on in such a long time, as soon as I saw the title of this thread I knew this was you and your Rigby . . . you always talked so lovingly of him. I am so sorry for your loss and hope his memories will one day bring you smiles; right now is the time to grieve. RIP Rigby.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Rigby, he was such a special boy.

Godspeed Rigby, you are missed.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Jenna,

So sorry to hear about the passing of Rigby. He was a special gift, just for you, and only you. I wish I had words to comfort you, but I do not. Please know that you are in my prayers...


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

very sorry to hear about Rigby

Rest In Peace Rigby


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so very, very sorry for your loss, Jenna...


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm so very sorry for your loss 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss, Jenna. I remember your stories of Rigby and how much he meant to you. Thinking of you and wishing you peace.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Terribly sorry to hear about your Rigby. I can clearly remember how completely devastated I was when my heart-and-soul dog died, even 16 years later. The world just stops and seems devoid of joy.

Sending prayers for peace and comfort.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I just saw this - I am so sorry.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry. I remember him so well. What a long wonderful life he had with you. All I can ay is you will never forget him, he will never leave your heart.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

What a majestic boy - hoping you find some comfort.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Just seeing this now.

I am so very, very sorry Jenna. 

RIP sweet Rigby...


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Oldie here who very much remembers you and rigby and the many posts we shared. 
No, I cant know your pain, bu I can feel your anguish and I care. (((ACC)))


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenna*

Jenna

I am so very sorry to hear about Rigby! My Smooch and Snobear will take care of him.


----------



## Ylan's Mom (May 14, 2013)

I am sorry for your loss. I can understand, I was lucky and privilege to have my Ylan. You are one of the lucky ones too, and that makes it hard. I would not change a thing though, time will help. My prayers are with you...


----------



## tob (Nov 29, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss but I am sure he had wonderful 16.5 years with you. 
We will see them again some day..


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Jenna, I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP sweet Rigby, and Godspeed!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Jenna, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------

